# So Much For Basics ...



## 360twin

Just when I thought that I had what I needed (my post 2 weeks ago), the upgrade bug bit again. In truth I was going through four 1.5ml tanks a day and around 3 battery charges which was becoming a bit of a pain - I was always re-filling them and seemed to constantly have one battery plugged in. On top of that, my wife started complaining about having to refill her EVOD more than once a day too, so it was time to look at bigger tanks.

Wanting to address both the tank size and battery life issue, I did a lot of reading up on the various mods available. One that caught my eye was the CoolFire II grenade mod from Innokin - not too large, replaceable batteries and cool looks. Seeing that VapeKing had their new stock come in on Tuesday, off I went to go and have a look.

It really is an advantage to be able to hold something in your hand before deciding, and there I could do just that. The grenade is even cooler in the 'flesh', and the military green really appealed to me. I went in intending to get two (one in each colour), but after some useful advice from @Gizmo , decided that an SVD would better suit my use.

I also looked at an MVP (it was larger than I thought) and VTR (very nice, very large, very heavy), but since I had been thinking of an SVD for some time, I didn't need much convincing. It is very big in 18650 mode, but one battery gets me through an entire day, and I have a spare  I still have the other two smaller units for when I need to go out until I can find a nice holster for the SVD.

My wife also wanted a glass tank, so the obvious choice was a ProTank 3 (no Rob, the Nautilus is just too large!) and then I would take the iClear that came with the grenade. I've since added another PT3 for myself, just to complete things 

The two on the left of the SVD (mPT2/EVOD VV and iClear 30B/itaste vv) are mine, but I probably won't use the iClear on the small battery much - it just looked good for the photo. Both small batteries, all 3 tanks, the EVOD charger and a spare 18650 battery still fit in my vapeonly case, with the SVD in a draw-string glasses case in my PC bag. Sorted!

My wife loves the grenade and her PT3, and has probably doubled her juice consumption since getting it. Some might not like the look of it, but it fits in my hand ( and my wife's) so well, and no matter where the fire button ends up you can trigger it (index finger, thumb, palm, etc.) My only reason for not getting one was the 18350 battery - I would need 3 to get through a day, but i am still thinking of one coz it's just so damn cool!

The iClear 30B is good too even though the tank is plastic, and I really like the shape of the swivel drip-tip. As Silver has said previously, there's no one device that's perfect - the grenade with a PT3 using the iClear's drip-tip and a 2000mAh battery would be close for me! But I am really enjoying the SVD.

Mine hasn't done anything funny yet, and the controls are simple and intuitive. I noticed that the + and - buttons are opposite to the one in PBusardo's review (which he had an issue with), so perhaps there's been a revision to the firmware too, as it has worked perfectly. It's appreciably smaller in 18630 mode so I think I'll acquire some small batteries for when the occasion might arise. The apparent manufacturing quality and detail on both these units is impressive, particularly on the grenade which is quite different to the usual.

If you're even thinking of a CoolFire II, get around to VapeKing while they still have stock - once you feel one in your hand, you'll probably walk out with it.

Thanks to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for your assistance, advice and patience - I'm a Happy Vaper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

360twin said:


> (no Rob, the Nautilus is just too large!)



Wow you almost got a perfect set-up... so close! But if the system works for you then it's perfect! 

But you do need to try a Nautilus when they finally come into stock and you will understand why the size is not only an advantage of not having to fill tanks all the time but the quality of the vape is unmatched!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Super stuff @360twin !

Glad you are happy. 

That grenade does really look cool. Never thought about the benefit of being able to press the fire button however it sits in your hand. 

Thanks for referring to me on saying no device is perfect. I still hold that view. But at least you are nearer to perfection than you were before - with the bigger tank. 

A couple of questions if I may:
- how is the vape on the PT3 - flavour wise? What coil did you put in?
- how is the iClear 30B against the PT3?


----------



## 360twin

Silver said:


> ...
> A couple of questions if I may:
> - how is the vape on the PT3 - flavour wise? What coil did you put in?
> - how is the iClear 30B against the PT3?



The PT3 - I can only compare it to those I've tried, but I unfortunately have also run out of my favourite juice, so taste comparisons will have to wait. I also have not had the time to try the same juice on the same device, but am wondering if this would be a realistic - would you run a mPT2 on an SVD? Or an iClear 30B on an itaste vv? 

The PT3 performs better than the mPT2 when chain-vaping, as it doesn't get quite as hot - chromed brass instead of all s/steel, and larger cooling area/liquid. The performance of the SVD is probably also a contributing factor. (Bleh! I just had my first dry hit on it - not too nice!) It comes with two dual coils in the box, both marked (and measured) 2 ohms.

My wife's impression, compared to her EVOD, is more consistent flavour - again possibly as the juice doesn't go through the same temperature range. Her new mod is also a factor as she's vaping at 8.0W, which she couldn't do on the standard EVOD set-up.

I was initially dissappointed with the iClear 30B as I was unfortunate to get it with a faulty coil (some of the upper wick was missing resulting in almost immediate leaking). I did partially correct it by squashing the wick inwards to block the hole, but ordered a new coil and some wick to fix the issue (they're a bit costly at R65.00). I also included the PT3 in the order after experiencing the one I got for the wife.

With a new coil fitted it's perfect, and the shape of the drip-tip and the fact you can tilt it is very cool. Chain-vaping doesn't cause as much heat build-up as the PT3 since the tank is plastic, and it seems that the striped metal tank bits are an Aluminium alloy, and are thinner than the equivalent parts on the PT3. It's a little larger with the same 3ml juice capacity, but lighter. The tank also has graduations on the side which is convenient when mixing juices in it.

Difficult to choose between the two really - the draw seems a little tighter on the 30B, but the PT3 is not too loose. Maybe after a bit more time some more differences will be apparent, but at the moment I reach for the one which has the juice in it I want, rather than the device I want to use.

A mate has just bought a VTR which comes with an iClear 30 with top coils, so I'm looking forward to trying this - I've read that top coils provide better flavour, so perhaps I'll try a flavour comparison then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, thanks for the detailed feedback @360twin !


----------



## Riaz

thats a lovely upgrade @360twin


----------



## 360twin

My new mate the courier guy visited again today, so I had to take a photo of my current devices. As pictured:

Mini Protank3 on eVod VV Twist 650mAh
Mini Protank2 on Innokin iTaste VV 800mAh
Innokin iClear 30b on Vision Spinner 1300mAh
Protank3 on Innokin SVD 18650
I don't intend using the iTaste VV much now due to its degrading performance, and the mPT2 will probably become a back-up or used to convert a stinker (like my eVod kit). The eVod VV is the oldest battery (~3 months) and is still working perfectly, so I have high expectations of my new Vision Spinner

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Those Vision Spinners last and last and last, perfect for the mPT3 as well. I have never been a fan of those iTaste VVs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I also have both the iTaste VV and the Vision Spinner - i do prefer the Vision Spinner. 

The only thing i will add is that if you like a tighter draw and you have a tank that is too loose, the iTaste VV is nice in that it tightens the draw a bit.


----------



## steve

Felt like taking a pic tonight .



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Felt like taking a pic tonight .
> View attachment 4777
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Great pic that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Nice photo @steve - what mechanical mod is on the left?


----------



## steve

johan said:


> Nice photo @steve - what mechanical mod is on the left?


Thanks johan. Its a kamry k100 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

